# TiVo Stream Interface



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I'm thinking of upgrading to a Roamio, mainly for the tuners and TiVo Stream. Will the TiVo app have the same functionality of my TiVo, i.e. 30 second skip enabled and 8 sec instant replay?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

As Im sure you probably know, only the Plus and Pro have the stream functionality....

Here's a random screenshot from google:









You can see the instant replay button in the lower left and the 30 second skip on the lower right. After a few moments, the UI fades away, leaving just the show.... tap the screen to bring it back up.

(You actually can swipe left or right to skip forward or back without bringing up the UI)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes it has those and more. There's a slider you can use to quickly jump to anywhere in the recording quickly. In fact, even if you are watching a show directly on TiVo you can run the App and use the slider with the virtual remote - I've done that a few times as an easier/quicker way to skip commercials. So the App gives you better trick play control over your TiVo than the physical TiVo remote.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Have they fixed the issue with it not being able to stream H.264 content?


----------

